

Show HN: I wrote a gopher client and decided to put it on GitHub. - indrora
http://github.com/indrora/foxGopherClient

======
enneff
Coincidentally, I wrote a Gopher server (in Go!) during a meeting yesterday:
<https://github.com/nf/gogopherd>

~~~
indrora
Elegant! I like it!

~~~
enneff
Thank you.

It's rudimentary, but it works. It demonstrates a couple of Go concepts:

\- goroutines (to Serve each request)

\- interfaces (the Listing type implements the path.Visitor pattern so it can
generate itself, and both the Entry and Listing types implement the
fmt.Stringer interface so that fmt can stringify them).

------
davidblair
In some respects HN is a Gopher server adapted for today. Focused on content,
links to information, and just enough detail to keep you going.

As a protocol, Gopher is straight forward. Whenever someone talks about the
"semantic web" I'm always reminded of Gopher has been doing since 1991. It is
in no way perfect, but worked well.

~~~
gjm11
In the same vein, see:
[http://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?gopher://gopher.thurman...](http://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?gopher://gopher.thurman.org.uk:70/1/reddit/)
for a gopher interface to Reddit.

------
synack
I wrote a Hacker News and Digg Gopher proxy.

gopher://synack.me/

------
jey
Huh, I had no idea people still cared about Gopher, but this thread is showing
me otherwise.

I have fond memories of spelunking around gopher servers back in 1993. :)

------
dfox
I like to use gopher for early demonstrations that some low-level networking
code works or how it should be used. It is certainly easier to write working
gopher client/server than to deal with intricacies of HTTP or most other
protocols when you want to test that TCP stack or code that breaks down
incoming byte stream into lines actually works.

And I'm seriously considering writing GUI gopher client as an all-encompassing
example in dfsch.

------
beaumartinez
Gopher?! Why? Also, I'm pretty sure the reason most Gopher clients were
abandoned was in fact due to the explicit _lack of_ coffee making, you might
want to at least make some attempt at an implementation...

